# A Message From the Mods



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Many of you know that a thread of great interest to many members was closed. It was not suitable for Cat Forum. Fortunately, it was "cleaned up" and posted. Although the problem was initiated by one person, it was continued and escalated by those who answered. The insults were flying in two directions, not one. We understand that there are members who seem to instigate trouble, so what should be done in a case like this? 

*Do exactly what you would do with a troll. Do not answer--not a word. * Report the incident to a mod immediately, and the matter will be taken care of. Every post the reported member writes will be read, and warnings and sometimes bannings will follow. Unfortunately, that did not happen, and the mods faced the prospect of sending a warning PM to many treasured members. 

Instead, the mods decided to send this reminder. We cannot single out only one person to reprimand in this single instance, when many were involved. Regardless of the personal fondness we might have for the member who breaks the rules, the next infraction will necessitate a warning. 

We have had a wonderful record for being able to discuss matters in a respectful manner at the Cat Forum, and we believe we have every reason to be proud of that record. This is the type of forum the owner envisioned, one in which all members can feel comfortable. Please help us to keep it that way. 

The Moderators


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Moderators, I just want you to know that I will *ALWAYS* follow the rules of Cat Forum.

Sincerely,
Catlover_2004


----------



## teebos69 (Apr 2, 2005)

i am so sorry i am new at this ,so when i read the post i dont look at the day it was posted.sorry


----------

